
GCC Front-End Internals (2011) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://blog.lxgcc.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/GCC_frontend.pdf
======
crncosta
For those interested in GNU GCC, there is a more recent document been writing
here:

[http://thinkingeek.com/gcc-tiny/](http://thinkingeek.com/gcc-tiny/)

The author is also writing blog posts about how to code a GCC frontend. Here
is the 7º part:

[http://thinkingeek.com/2016/01/19/tiny-gcc-front-
part-7/](http://thinkingeek.com/2016/01/19/tiny-gcc-front-part-7/)

